# Breeder tank setup



## Marindalyn (Jun 12, 2006)

well trying to find out what the best setup is for a breeder tank. Rocks? no rocks? very small pleco ok in tank? ect... what has worked best for everyone?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

That would totally depend on the type of fish.
My Angels and Discus I keep in bare bottom tanks with a slate,
My live bearers I keep in heavily planted tanks,
My Africans have lots of rocks and caves,
My SA Cichlids get planted tanks with caves....etc
and no I don't keep any other fish with my egg layers, even snails will munch on eggs.


----------



## Marindalyn (Jun 12, 2006)

going to be live bearers only


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Mine is completely bare, just a sponge filter and heater. It could probably benefit from some plants though, as some fry are aggressive, but that would also make feeding/cleaning troublesome.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Sue hit it right on the head. Just to add with bettas, the tank only has about 6 inches of water in it. Gouramis would be the same way. bubblenesters are a different setup all together as you can see.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Marindalyn said:


> going to be live bearers only


Then might I suggest lots of cover plants, live and/or fake.
I use a variety, Java moss, wisteria, Ambulia, floating plants and fake baby grass,
Something like this...........
There's several dozen fry in there that you cant see.


----------

